# Replacement service



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice. What is the center enclosure? Just a box?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ampereman (Jun 29, 2016)

Forge Boyz said:


> Nice. What is the center enclosure? Just a box?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


From left to right, meter base ,CT cabinet, main breaker enclosure, manual transfer switch,main distribution panel, service is 240 three phase.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Ampereman said:


> service is 240 three phase.


Corner grounded or high leg delta?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks good, except... There is no way I am building that on wood posts.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Looks good, except... There is no way I am building that on wood posts.


Was thinking the same thing. Pressure treated post will last for how long ?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

dronai said:


> Was thinking the same thing. Pressure treated post will last for how long ?


What would you replace them with 4" tubular steel or angle iron?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Bird dog said:


> What would you replace them with 4" tubular steel or angle iron?


One beach area we used to tar coat the base of the wood posts. Used to get only a few years.

Maybe tubular steel on a concrete base


----------



## Ampereman (Jun 29, 2016)

Bird dog said:


> Corner grounded or high leg delta?


High leg delta , very common service in this area


----------



## Ampereman (Jun 29, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> Looks good, except... There is no way I am building that on wood posts.


I will show a pic of the completed job it’s enclosed on three side and the roof, metal posts don’t last long in the ground , the service we replaced was on wood posts. For 49 years they were starting to rot


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Am I the only guy here who has installed sonotube forms for just such animals as the service in the picture? (You can make a flat face on them by sliding a 2"x 6" down the tube and sending 2" screws thru the tube into the wood to hold it in place during the pour.


----------

